# Greetings People of Earth



## knuckleheader (May 23, 2010)

Ous, my "handle" is knuckleheader. It's my alter ego from using the CB radio when I was an Over the Road Truck Driver. I'm a Politically Incorrect Motorcycle Riding Martial Arts enthusiast. Started Kung-Fu/Go-ju ryu before Shotokan back in the Bronx early mid 70's. Now live in N.E. Pa with 12+ years of Kyokushin. Recently started Boxing while on hiatus from formal karate practice. Looking forward to sharing views on all topics.


----------



## stickarts (May 23, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## seasoned (May 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard, it sounds like you have a lot to share, have at it. Enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## 72ronin (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## bluekey88 (May 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  What's you're 20 in NEPA?  I'm originally from NWPA... And final and most important question...what are you riding these days?


----------



## Majd (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome at MartialTalk, enjoy your stay because this is a great forum. I'm looking forward to hear more from you. 
If you need help with anything just drop me a PM and I will help you.


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome all of you.




stone_dragone said:


> Greetings and welcome to MT! What's you're 20 in NEPA? I'm originally from NWPA... And final and most important question..._what are you riding these days?[/_quote]
> 
> I have an 07 FXSTD. For the non riding public, It's a Harley Softail standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi there!  How ya doing!


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 2, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

